# Recruitment agencies/job websites for NZ



## Ben&Leigh

Hi everyone,

As the title says I am looking for anymore job websites or actual recruitment agencies in NZ apart from the ones listed below, any information would be greatly appreciated, I gather there are recruiment agencies in NZ like in the UK eg Michael Page.

New Zealand Now Home
New Kiwis - Local and Global Recruitment
www.jobs.govt.nz
SEEK - New Zealand's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
www.trademe.co.nz/tade-me-jobs
NZ Herald Jobs - New Zealand Employment, Careers & Job Search

Please feel free to provide any other information on job searching that you think would be relevant. 

Thanks!

Ben & Leigh


----------



## sdh080

Ben&Leigh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As the title says I am looking for anymore job websites or actual recruitment agencies in NZ apart from the ones listed below, any information would be greatly appreciated, I gather there are recruiment agencies in NZ like in the UK eg Michael Page.
> 
> New Zealand Now Home
> New Kiwis - Local and Global Recruitment
> www.jobs.govt.nz
> SEEK - New Zealand's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
> www.trademe.co.nz/tade-me-jobs
> NZ Herald Jobs - New Zealand Employment, Careers & Job Search
> 
> Please feel free to provide any other information on job searching that you think would be relevant.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ben & Leigh


What line of work are you looking at?


----------



## Ben&Leigh

sdh080 said:


> What line of work are you looking at?


I am a personal trainer and my girlfriend works in training and development.

Thanks


----------



## Ben&Leigh

Ben&Leigh said:


> I am a personal trainer and my girlfriend works in training and development.
> 
> Thanks


Anyone got anything else or are the places listed above the only ones to look at.

Cheers


----------



## topcat83

Ben&Leigh said:


> Anyone got anything else or are the places listed above the only ones to look at.
> 
> Cheers


I think that's most of them. In fact there were a few on your list I didn't know about!!


----------



## Ben&Leigh

topcat83 said:


> I think that's most of them. In fact there were a few on your list I didn't know about!!


Ha ha I am glad to be of help to others even though my dream of a move is in it's early stages, I also checked out your website and found some really good information, thanks for that.

If anyone has any others please share


----------



## sdh080

Ben&Leigh said:


> Anyone got anything else or are the places listed above the only ones to look at.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, I've got a few contacts in various lines of work but not the ones you need.


----------



## Ben&Leigh

sdh080 said:


> Sorry, I've got a few contacts in various lines of work but not the ones you need.


OK, no worries thanks for looking


----------



## rands11215

Hey all... I'm not sure how long past the expiry of the original post this is... I too have a question regarding recruiters in NZ. 

Anyone out there willing to share who I can talk to about Medical Laboratory Scientists positions? Particularly in the Blood transfusion area...? 

Thanks Randall.


----------



## topcat83

rands11215 said:


> Hey all... I'm not sure how long past the expiry of the original post this is... I too have a question regarding recruiters in NZ.
> 
> Anyone out there willing to share who I can talk to about Medical Laboratory Scientists positions? Particularly in the Blood transfusion area...?
> 
> Thanks Randall.


Try looking at these links:

Health
Health Jobs NZ | New Zealand's Health Sector Jobsite and Career Resource | healthjobsnz.co.nz
Healthcare jobs in New Zealand on Trade Me Jobs
Welcome to Health Careers
Healthcare Jobs, Nursing Jobs & more on SEEK New Zealand


----------



## EH12

Hi expats,

Thank for you posting important websites for job opportunities. I am able to find few openings for Network Engineer position. However, I have few queries regarding applying for jobs. Currently, I am staying in India and have plans to visit NZ in May/2013. I would like to fetch a job offer before migrating to NZ (I am already eligible for residence class visa). 

I need your suggestions in...
- If I submit my CV and mention the current location as India, will I get any job offers?
- Do NZ companies prefer telephone or skype interviews?
- I prefer to stay in Wellington or Auckland depending on wherever I get the offer first.

any advise or suggestions are most welcome on obtaining NZ job offer before migrating.


----------



## repatratkiwi

Unrelated to fields mentioned here but this is a good resource for media/marketing/arts type jobs:

The Big Idea | Te Aria Nui | New Zealand | online community | creative | news | jobs | careers | events | networking


----------



## MedScientist89

I know this is a pretty old thread, but Randall, did you ever find that medical laboratory scientist position in NZ? I've been applying like crazy, and I am registered with the Medical Sciences Council, but am having no luck. 

Does anyone have advice for me, or know of a recruiter for medical laboratory scientists? Most healthcare recruiters dont rectruit MLSs, and I've tried two who did, but they seemed uninterested in working with an overseas applicant. Any help out there?? 

 Leah


----------



## inhamilton

MedScientist89 said:


> I know this is a pretty old thread, but Randall, did you ever find that medical laboratory scientist position in NZ? I've been applying like crazy, and I am registered with the Medical Sciences Council, but am having no luck.
> 
> Does anyone have advice for me, or know of a recruiter for medical laboratory scientists? Most healthcare recruiters dont rectruit MLSs, and I've tried two who did, but they seemed uninterested in working with an overseas applicant. Any help out there??
> 
> Leah


Sounds like you're in the old Catch 22 situation. Can't get a job unless you have a visa and can't get a visa without a job.
Is Med Lab Scientist on the skilled shortage list?


----------



## MedScientist89

Thank you for replying! It has been so hard to get a response on here.  Yes, it is on the skilled shortage list. I also have a working holiday visa. It was all I could get without a job lined up, and I thought it would make me a better candidate for employers. Are you in New Zealand? Is it uncommon for health employers to hire abroad?


----------



## inhamilton

MedScientist89 said:


> Thank you for replying! It has been so hard to get a response on here.  Yes, it is on the skilled shortage list. I also have a working holiday visa. It was all I could get without a job lined up, and I thought it would make me a better candidate for employers. Are you in New Zealand? Is it uncommon for health employers to hire abroad?


Yea I'm in NZ. I'm no expert, but there certainly are some Med Lab scientists from overseas working here. But unsure whether they were hired from abroad. Depending on how well you interview, being here would surely be an advantage. Although, strictly speaking, unsure whether you're supposed to look for permanent work on a working holiday visa. So be aware of that. How many points did you get for a PR visa?


----------



## escapedtonz

inhamilton said:


> Yea I'm in NZ. I'm no expert, but there certainly are some Med Lab scientists from overseas working here. But unsure whether they were hired from abroad. Depending on how well you interview, being here would surely be an advantage. Although, strictly speaking, unsure whether you're supposed to look for permanent work on a working holiday visa. So be aware of that. How many points did you get for a PR visa?


On a WHV, the restriction is you cannot accept a permanent position so nothing stopping the OP looking for any kind of work so long as they don't accept a permanent position. Temporary positions only in conjunction with the conditions of their specific WHV.

If they can also get a permanent job offer in writing, and assuming the employer/position/salary etc meets the eligibility criteria of Immigration NZ, they could use the letter in an essential skills or similar temporary work visa application (maybe work to residence visa) that will allow them to stay longer and work in a permanent position.


----------



## MedScientist89

inhamilton said:


> MedScientist89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying! It has been so hard to get a response on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is on the skilled shortage list. I also have a working holiday visa. It was all I could get without a job lined up, and I thought it would make me a better candidate for employers. Are you in New Zealand? Is it uncommon for health employers to hire abroad?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I'm in NZ. I'm no expert, but there certainly are some Med Lab scientists from overseas working here. But unsure whether they were hired from abroad. Depending on how well you interview, being here would surely be an advantage. Although, strictly speaking, unsure whether you're supposed to look for permanent work on a working holiday visa. So be aware of that. How many points did you get for a PR visa?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how many points I can get for the PR visa. I thought that I needed to have a job lined up in order to qualify for any visa other than the WHV. I guess I'm very hesitant to make the move to NZ without a job lined up ahead of time. I have been applying for temp jobs and some permanent jobs, but I always disclose that I have a WHV, and that if hired for a permanent position, I will need to apply for a work visa. 

Medical lab scientist being on the skill shortage list, I thought it would be easier to find a job. Does anyone know how severe these shortages are? I had one employer tell they had over 100 applicants for the position I applied for. 

Thanks for the advice so far!


----------



## MedScientist89

escapedtonz said:


> inhamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I'm in NZ. I'm no expert, but there certainly are some Med Lab scientists from overseas working here. But unsure whether they were hired from abroad. Depending on how well you interview, being here would surely be an advantage. Although, strictly speaking, unsure whether you're supposed to look for permanent work on a working holiday visa. So be aware of that. How many points did you get for a PR visa?
> 
> 
> 
> On a WHV, the restriction is you cannot accept a permanent position so nothing stopping the OP looking for any kind of work so long as they don't accept a permanent position. Temporary positions only in conjunction with the conditions of their specific WHV.
> 
> If they can also get a permanent job offer in writing, and assuming the employer/position/salary etc meets the eligibility criteria of Immigration NZ, they could use the letter in an essential skills or similar temporary work visa application (maybe work to residence visa) that will allow them to stay longer and work in a permanent position.
Click to expand...


I have been applying to both temporary abd permanent positions. 

Is it possible that the WHV gives the impression that I am not going to be comitted to a job that has a possibility of going longer than 1 year? 

I have a restriction on my ability to practice in NZ; I must be supervised for 1 year in an accredited medical lab. I have appealed to shorten this restriction but I'm not sure what response I'll get. Maybe the WHV doesn't suit me 

Do you know if employers look down a bit on applicant with WHVs, since it is so restrictive?


----------



## inhamilton

MedScientist89 said:


> I have been applying to both temporary abd permanent positions.
> 
> Is it possible that the WHV gives the impression that I am not going to be comitted to a job that has a possibility of going longer than 1 year?
> 
> I have a restriction on my ability to practice in NZ; I must be supervised for 1 year in an accredited medical lab. I have appealed to shorten this restriction but I'm not sure what response I'll get. Maybe the WHV doesn't suit me
> 
> Do you know if employers look down a bit on applicant with WHVs, since it is so restrictive?


Yes, I think there may be some reluctance to employ someone in a skilled area on a WHV visa because they would think you may be there for just one year. But I may be wrong. If your occupation is on the skilled shortage list it might pay to look into a skilled migrant visa. To see whether you qualify work out your points here :

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/

If your points come to at least 140, then there is a good chance you will gain a skilled migrant visa. You may get in on less points, but 140 I think is an automatic selection. This will give you permanent residency in NZ.


----------



## escapedtonz

MedScientist89 said:


> I'm not sure how many points I can get for the PR visa. I thought that I needed to have a job lined up in order to qualify for any visa other than the WHV. I guess I'm very hesitant to make the move to NZ without a job lined up ahead of time. I have been applying for temp jobs and some permanent jobs, but I always disclose that I have a WHV, and that if hired for a permanent position, I will need to apply for a work visa.
> 
> Medical lab scientist being on the skill shortage list, I thought it would be easier to find a job. Does anyone know how severe these shortages are? I had one employer tell they had over 100 applicants for the position I applied for.
> 
> Thanks for the advice so far!


I think it's a common misconception that people with the shortage skill will find it easy to land a job.
I made that mistake and found it was really quite hard to even gain acknowledgement and/or feedback. 
In my situation it was only when I actually had the visa and travel booked did employers start being interested and offering me positions. It was like the tables had turned overnight.
I felt this was due to them either not understanding anything to do with the Immigration process or simply not wanting to get involved as I suppose it's an added constraint to their processes and costs further time and money to get through.
I personally don't think the skill shortages are as severe as it is made out they are. There is an Immediate Skill Shortage List (ISSL) so you'd think that is the ultimate list showing where the desperation is....but then a person wouldn't get any bonus points for having an occupation skills or experience on this list when considering a Resident Visa via the Skilled Migrant Category......go figure!!!


----------



## MedScientist89

Hmmm. Is the skilled migrant category the only visa option for me if I haven't gotten a job offer yet, but need to be able to work in NZ? My WHV is just not cutting it, but I'm not certain I need permanent residency. Is there no visa I can apply for that will let me work maybe 2 years, for starters? I suppose most ppl must be unsure about this though . . . 

Well, I've got 110 points on my EOI for the skilled migrant category visa. It's expensive to submit, and I'm not sure if my points score is very good so I'm debating submitting it. 110 sounds like it might not cut it, right?

Another question regarding that: Does a parking ticket count as a criminal offense? I know that may sound like a dumb question, but in the US, they are considered petty misdemeanors. I can't imagine that immigration would care, but I don't want to lie on my forms.

Thanks for all the suggestions, this has been the most helpful place on the web so far! 

Leah


----------



## inhamilton

MedScientist89 said:


> Hmmm. Is the skilled migrant category the only visa option for me if I haven't gotten a job offer yet, but need to be able to work in NZ? My WHV is just not cutting it, but I'm not certain I need permanent residency. Is there no visa I can apply for that will let me work maybe 2 years, for starters? I suppose most ppl must be unsure about this though . . .
> 
> Well, I've got 110 points on my EOI for the skilled migrant category visa. It's expensive to submit, and I'm not sure if my points score is very good so I'm debating submitting it. 110 sounds like it might not cut it, right?
> 
> Another question regarding that: Does a parking ticket count as a criminal offense? I know that may sound like a dumb question, but in the US, they are considered petty misdemeanors. I can't imagine that immigration would care, but I don't want to lie on my forms.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions, this has been the most helpful place on the web so far!
> 
> Leah


No, I would suggest you are unlikely to be accepted with 110 points. You really need a job offer to boost up your points. Can't help as to how you'd go about that though. Sounds like a WHV is your best option then. 
And no, I don't think you'd need to declare the parking ticket.


----------



## escapedtonz

MedScientist89 said:


> Hmmm. Is the skilled migrant category the only visa option for me if I haven't gotten a job offer yet, but need to be able to work in NZ? My WHV is just not cutting it, but I'm not certain I need permanent residency. Is there no visa I can apply for that will let me work maybe 2 years, for starters? I suppose most ppl must be unsure about this though . . .
> 
> Well, I've got 110 points on my EOI for the skilled migrant category visa. It's expensive to submit, and I'm not sure if my points score is very good so I'm debating submitting it. 110 sounds like it might not cut it, right?
> 
> Another question regarding that: Does a parking ticket count as a criminal offense? I know that may sound like a dumb question, but in the US, they are considered petty misdemeanors. I can't imagine that immigration would care, but I don't want to lie on my forms.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions, this has been the most helpful place on the web so far!
> 
> Leah


If you want to live and work in NZ and you don't have a job offer there are 3 routes.

WHV - which you have, but only allows non permanent work and the time allowed with an employer varies depending on the WHV scheme for your country. Some countries are max 3 months and some like the UK up to 12 months.

Resident visa via SMC assuming enough points - 110 will never be selected from the pool without a job offer. Don't submit EOI as it'll be a waste of time and money.

Silver Fern Job Search Visa - it'd be easier to get an invite for tea and biscuits with the Queen!
However, there are 300 places per year and someone's gotta secure them. All done online and the opportunity arises annually with the visas being snapped up in a matter of minutes. Next chance is November 2015. Have a look on the Immigration website. 
If secured it will allow a person 9 months to find a skilled permanent job in NZ and once that is secured you apply for a Silver Fern Practical Experience Visa that allows you to work in the permanent job for a number of years in order to earn experience and increase your chances with a more permanent visa.

There is no visa that will allow a person to come to NZ, find a job and work in NZ temporarily for more than 12 months (WHV) unless you have a job offer.

Don't worry about parking tickets. They aren't classed as criminal offences just infringements.


----------



## MedScientist89

Thank you all for the feedback. I'm feeling pretty certain now that I'm not going to be offered a position before entering NZ. This forum has been a great resource, keep it up!


----------

